# how many shows a year?



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

would anyone happen to know how many model railroad shows there are per year or just an average would be fine, mainly the larger ones. in 2009 I plan on attending some of the larger events as a vendor and would like an idea how many shows to kinda sorta expect, thanks to all who may have an idea.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Large Scale shows are: 
East Coast Large Scale Train Show...ECLSTS...York PA 
Big Train Show...Ontario, CA 
Southeast Large Scale Train Show...Atlanta area 
Heart of America Garden Railroad Show..HAGRS....Kansas City 
National Garden Railroad Convention...Denver next year...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Diamondhead International Small Scale Steamup (Jan)... Diamondhead Mississippi 
National Summer Steamup (July)... Sacramento, CA


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont forget the National Train Show as part of the NMRA convention in Anahiem , its open to the public July 19th.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

100 days a year at the Chicago Botanic, except if it rains.


----------

